# HERP TRIP - with Reptile and Amphibian film-maker Mike Linley



## Adventures with Reptiles (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Happy New Year and I know it's a bit of a cliche, but 'what better way to start 2009 off with, than a herping holiday'?

I expect like me, alot of us will be dreaming of crawling out of our state of hibernation this month, which here in the UK seems to last from November - March!, and planning our summer breaks to far off, herp-rich lands. Well if so, then please read on!....and don't forget to contact me (through my RFUK email is best) for any more information. Enjoy! Piers

*Reptiles and Amphibians in Northern** Greece *with Mike Linley​






Snakes, lizards, tortoises, frogs, toads…sound like you sort of thing? (Thought so!) Then why not join leading herpetologist and wildlife film-maker Mike Linley for a week in Northern Greece on a quest to find, film, photograph and study as many herps as possible. No experience, equipment or skills are required, just a passion and enthusiasm for nature…and adventure.​ 
Based in comfortable beach-side villas, south of Thessalonika, we will spend the days (and some nights) looking for wildlife. Mike is very familiar with this area and will take us to many sites that have proved productive and exciting for him in the past.







There are many fascinating habitats to explore:

· Sand Dunes: where two species of tortoise, countless whip snakes and several kinds of lizard lie in wait.

· Coastal Heathland: with the same but also both species of terrapin, tree frogs, green toads, spadefoot toads, water snakes and grass snakes.

· Farm areas with big pool frogs and newts in the water canals.

· The mountain and foothills of Mt. Hortiatis: this beautiful area is home to several species of snake and the huge starred agama. The wooded hillsides provide hiding places for yellow bellied toads and salamanders as well as more terrapins, frogs, snakes and lizards. 
All the areas are herpetologically very rich, but also great for insects, arachnids, birds, including vultures and falcons and mammals such as the endearing Souslik. We may also go further afield to the Chalkidiki peninsula. All these areas are within an hour's drive of the hotel. You will also be accompanied throughout by Piers Warren, Principal of Wildeye, and herpetologist Ben Waddams.

*Itinerary*​ 







Day 1 (Saturday 16 May): Depart London Gatwick at 1020 on BA2642 for Thessalonika (SKG). Arrive Thessalonika airport 1545 and transfer to Akti Retzika. Evening meeting - introductions and discussion of the week's plan.

Day 2-7: Six full days exploring and herping in the region in two minibuses. We will often take packed lunches into the field and do some night trips. 

Day 8 (Saturday 23 May): Depart Thessalonika airport at 1640 on BA2643. Arrive Gatwick 1810. 


*What Wildlife will you see? *Yep, here comes the species list!








Species seen in the regions we shall be exploring include: Fire Salamander (Salamandra salamandra salamandra), Macedonian Crested Newt (Triturus macedonicus), Common or Smooth Newt (Lissotriton vulgaris) - subspecies vulgaris and graecus, Yellow-bellied Toad (Bombina variegata scabra) - really common in slow moving water in hilly country, Eastern Spadefoot (Pelobates syriacus balcanicus), Common Toad (Bufo bufo spinosus), Green Toad (Epidalea viridis viridis), Common Tree Frog (Hyla arborea arborea), Agile Frog (Rana dalmatina), Balkan Stream Frog (Rana graeca), Marsh Frog (Pelophylax ridibundus), Greek Marsh Frog (Pelophylax kurtmuelleri).







Hermann’s Tortoise (Testudo hermanni boettgeri), Spur-thighed Tortoise (Testudo graeca ibera), European Pond Terrapin (Emys orbicularis hellenica), Balkan Terrapin (Mauremys rivulata), Starred Agama (Laudakia stellio) - localised but in rather high numbers, Turkish Gecko (Hemidactylus turcicus turcicus), Kotschy’s Gecko (Mediodactylus kotschyi) ssp. danilewskii and/or bibroni, Balkan Green Lizard (Lacerta trilineata trilineata), Balkan Wall Lizard (Podarcis tauricus), Glass Lizard (Ophiosaurus apodus), Worm Snake (Typhlops vermicularis vermicularis), Sand Boa (Eryx jaculus turcicus), Eastern Montpellier Snake (Malpolon insignitus), Large Whip Snake (Dolichophis caspius), Grass Snake (Natrix natrix persa) and Dice Snake (Natrix tessellata tessellata).

*Personnel *









*Mike Linley* (pictured left) Mike was a producer and scientific advisor to Survival, the Internationally acclaimed wildlife programme making company from 1980 until its demise in 2001. During this time he filmed and produced over 60 documentaries, many of which won major International awards. He also researched, wrote and produced over 200 wildlife programmes for children including the series Animals in Action. He then formed Hairy Frog Productions Limited, an independent wildlife production company. 

*







*
*Piers Warren* - *Principal of Wildeye* - Piers is well known throughout the wildlife film-making industry as the editor of _Wildlife Film News_ and producer of wildlife-film.com, which he created in the 1990s. With a strong background in biology, education and conservation, he has had a lifelong passion for wildlife films and has a wide knowledge of natural history. He cut his teeth in the industry as a sound engineer and multi-media producer, running a studio for many years. He is one of the founders of the international organisation Filmmakers for Conservation and was Vice President for the first three years. Piers is the author of many magazine features and several books including Careers in Wildlife Film-making and Go Wild with Your Camcorder - How to Make Wildlife Films. 










*Ben Waddams* (pictured left) An avid naturalist, wildlife artist and amateur film maker, Ben joined Wildeye in 2008 as a trip herpetologist and tour assistant. He works closely with Piers on trip detail and itinerary preperation and hopes to lead trips with Wildeye in the future.
A keen traveller and mountaineer, he has had experience filming, photographing and painting wildlife in numerous environments around the world. However he always has, and continues to find the animals on his doorstep just as fascinating and has a monthly wildlife column in his county paper.


*Travel Information*

*







*
*Visas*: Not required. 

*Immunisations*: Check with your health clinic and Fit for Travel or MASTA - you can obtain a Health Brief by telephoning the Travellers Healthline on 0906 8 224100. Sometimes advised to be in date for Hepatitis A.​ 
*Malaria*: Protection not required.

*Insurance*: Although not a legal requirement we STRONGLY RECOMMEND you take out comprehensive travel insurance – we do not offer this service but have suggested using BUPA TravelCover https://www.bupatravel.co.uk/. Whichever insurance you choose please ensure it provides adequate cover for both you personally and also for any equipment you may be bringing with you.

*







Dates*:
16-23 May 2009

*Costs*:
£1,250 per person (shared rooms - single supplement on request) 

Includes international flights, all local travel, accommodation and full board.


If you're interested and would like more information, please contact me via email and I will endeavour to reply within hours. Thank you very much.
Piers


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

*Mike Linley* (pictured left) Mike was a producer and scientific advisor to Survival, the Internationally acclaimed wildlife programme making company from 1980 until its demise in 2001. During this time he filmed and produced over 60 documentaries, many of which won major International awards. He also researched, wrote and produced over 200 wildlife programmes for children including the series Animals in Action. He then formed Hairy Frog Productions Limited, an independent wildlife production company. 


Oh look it's the very same one who smuggled all those reptiles out of Australia - well until he got caught. ROTFL


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

aternatively you can come to our house for a week and see just as many species, have bacon butties all week and lots of cups of tea and we'll only charge you £50 for the week! :lol2:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

where you live foof , im very tempted ......................


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sold......when can i come up?... only been to manchester once...


----------



## paddy (Oct 3, 2008)

foof is there room for 2 more and does that include brown sauce on the butties ?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

nice species list.... can i place an order? :lol2:


----------

